# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: برنامه نویسی اندروید در xamarin studio تحت ویندوز بدون استفاده از visual studio

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام 
من در ویندوز نرم افزار xamarin studio نصب کردم
برای asp و android
حالا من میخوام بدون استفاده از visual studio برنامه نویسی android کنم
حالا مشکل اینحاست
sdk و ndk و jdk نصب هستش
ولی این مشکل رو دارم 
وقتی پروژه جدید باز میکنم Activity.cs و layout باز نمیکنه

چکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## arman_Delta2002

درست کرک نشده ؟
یا مسیر sdk  رو به استدیو ندادین

----------


## capitan_nemesis

برنامه متن باز هستش مجانی هستش کرک نداره
کامل چک کردم همه چیز درسته فقط MainActivity.cs و تمامی Layout ها نمیاد بالا
تو عکس هم دیدین

----------


## capitan_nemesis

کسی نبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## capitan_nemesis

هنوزم کسی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mono-Programmer

احتمالا مشکل در ناسازگاری نسخه های مختلفی هست که دارین

شما می تونین ابزارها و نحوه نصب زامارین رو از وب سایت زیر ببینین
code-academy.ir

این وب سایت مختص آموزش مونو اندروید هست

----------


## prancefm

سلام خسته نباشید 
ایا می شه در زامارین بدون نیاز به مکینتاژ برنامه نوشت 
من با استفاده از زامارین واسه اندروید برنامه نوشتم ولی برای ایفون به مشکل سرور برخوردم 
چگونه می تونم بدون نیاز به مکینتاژ برنامه بنویسم؟

----------


## sia_2007

نیاز به داشتن Mac - XCode - Apple Developer Account‌ از سیاست های Apple است و بدون اینها کار شما برای توسعه iOS App‌ پیش نمی رود و این مشکل Xamarin نیست
اما با نصب VMWare Unlocked می توانید Mac را روی VMWare نصب و بارگزاری کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdiyar.m

دوستانی که علاقه به برنامه نویسی با زامارین دارن میتونن به این وبسایت هم سر بزنن :مرجع فارسی زامارین
xamarincenter.ir

----------


## M aJi D

زامارین به تازگی اون هم روی ویژوال استودیو رایگان شده تا جایی که می دونم اما برای نصب زامارین چه در ویژوال استودیو و چه در زامارین استودیو مراحل تقریبا یکی هست .

دوست عزیز مرجع فارسی زامارین در ایران وجود نداره شما در اکثر تاپیکها این تبلیغ را زدین و درست نیست ما تحریم هستیم و زامارین به ما نمایندگی نمیده که مرجع فارسیش سایت خاصی باشه نهایتا میتونیم سایت آموزش زامارین داشته باشیم.که خیلیها مثل همین بنده خدایی که من لینکشو دادم هم دارن این سایتها رو مدیریت میکنند.

----------


## smikhailov

Есть программка, написанная в Visual Studio нужно в ней кое что подправить под себя.  Пару строк. Может кто по мочь?

----------

